# When to breed a doe after she's had a litter?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I know I knew this once, but can't for the life of me remember the answer. Once a doe has had a litter, when can you apply a breeding to her without it being considered back to back? I know that general health is the main factor, but what is everyone's rule of thumb?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've heard a couple of weeks to a month after the bubs she had were already weaned.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I do all the way down to 14 days after the previous litter is weaned. But the most important thing is to look at the mouse's condition and how well she handled the previous litter. It's the same when asking "at what age do you remove does from your breeding program". For me it's all about looking at the mouse, how many litters she's had (personally I do no more than 3), and how she handled those litters both physically and mentally.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you! She raised her litter brilliantly & she looks pretty darn good, so it's pretty much down to whether I breed her back to her son, or wait for a buck from my newest tan merle carriers (sire was merle). I feel like I should wait to see if I score a buck with a better tan, but waiting is hard. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All down to condition realy, but I take out the baby bucks st 4-5 weeks and make my final pics at about 6-8 weeks so the does normally go back into the big doe box with there daughters at around 8 weeks and that's when new does from the box take there place in the breeding box,. So for mine it works out to be about 6-8 weeks after weaning untill rebreeding normally unless I'm breeding her to her son then I just leave him in with her. But it's not set in stone just and could be shorter or longer spending on the does condition.


----------

